# Do I have IBS? Are these symptoms concurrent with others?



## UsernamePassword (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey there! My name is Chris. I am 17 and I think I have IBS.

I'll start up with what usually happens and why I think I have IBS.

Usually I'll be in school. Say 3rd-4th period (Around 10-11) when I'll feel an intense pressure in my intestines. It's quite painful and I can feel a huge surge of gas inside of me. I'll try desperately to hold it in, causing pretty loud noises to emanate from my body. Needless to say in a High School situation and with that mindset, my life is 'ruined'. I'll hold it in until I have the guts to ask to go to the bathroom.

Today I had midterms and going to the bathroom is typically frowned upon during the tests, so when I felt it come on, I knew that I'd fail that midterm. (Which I probably did). This time though, I felt anxiety, a lot more than usual- which just added to the process. I've been in a few military settings, what with going to a camp for it and being in an Air Force Auxiliary program (until I can join), so I'm accustomed to being anxious, but today it was CRAZY. I'm sure that I looked like a fool, but it won't be another week until I see them again.

I also believe I had diarrhea after school. Typically, I've found, it's that I'm constipated.

This hasn't happened only once, of course.

Throughout the past few months, I've had small bouts of it. Typically it's manageable. I can hold it in until class gets out, then I'll empty the smaller amounts of gas and continue on normally. However the day before Thanksgiving I had an absolutely atrocious case wherein the noises were incredibly loud. I was taking a test as well, so it made it that much worse. Thankfully, both of these days have been on half-days so I got a reprieve.

I'm scared to see what tomorrow holds. I just had dinner (it had a touch of garlic- if that's part of the cause, then I should probably have something to help me go faster. (Luckily, I got a few MRE's for Christmas, which have laxative gums, maybe I can ration them out for this week.)) The thought of it striking during the midterm where I had it before Thanksgiving scares me deeply. I can withstand the pain, but the embarrassment and constant holding in is getting to me.

From what I've heard and seen, my symptoms seem to point to IBS. Unfortunately, that'll be a big blow as I'll be unfit for military service. But if you need to be the harbinger of bad news, I'd rather know the truth.

I haven't been to the doctors yet because my parents believe it's just a 'gas' thing. I'm at a loss as to what to do now. Are my symptoms pointing to what you have? Should I take laxatives or something to empty my bowels in the morning? What snacks should I eat for in between midterms?

This has been driving me crazy and I've been reluctant to post here, but it seems like you guys are my best bet. Thanks for everything and I feel for all of you.

-Chris


----------

